# Disque dur plus reconnu



## supadope (17 Décembre 2004)

please help !!!!
mon mac ne reconnait plus le disque dure lorsque je le demar avec le CD de "restauration de logiciel" et met S.O.S disk voila ce que j'ai en probleme
:-Invalid BTree Header ,0,0
 -La routine "Mountcheck"  detect des erreurs graves
 -Volume Bit Map need minor repart ,4,1067
 -Volume Header needs minor repart ,1,0

Et lorsque je met reparer l'erreure persiste !!!
pouver vous m'aider j'aimerai bien recuper mon mac sans devoir formater le tout !!!

merci beaucoup ...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Décembre 2004)

Btree header... SOS disk... tu ne serais pas sous OS 9 ???

En fait salut et bienvenue...


----------



## supadope (18 Décembre 2004)

si sous OS 9.1 
alors j'ais comment???


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2004)

*Evite à l'avenir de poster des sujets identiques à plusieurs endroits du forum, c'est simplement une question de clarté et de bon sens. Le présent sujet est au bon endroit, puisque tu es sous OS 9.   *


----------



## supadope (19 Décembre 2004)

exuse moi mais com mon mac a merd je l'ai instal sur un zip et mon affichage est pourri je ne vois pas tout ce qui est ecrit au bon endroi


----------



## xanadu (19 Décembre 2004)

supadope a dit:
			
		

> exuse moi mais com mon mac a merd´ je l'ai instal´ sur un zip et mon affichage est pourri je ne vois pas tout ce qui est ecrit au bon endroi



Bonjour,

Alors l'essentiel: Ton problème est-t-il résolu ?


----------



## supadope (19 Décembre 2004)

non j'ai toujours les 4 memes erreurs ...
si sa peut vous aider l'icon au demarrage est un fichier finder clignotant avec un point d'interogation ?
j'arret pas de faire un SOS disk  mais rien y fait..


----------



## supadope (19 Décembre 2004)

j'oublier le demarrage avec pomme + S ne marche pas ???


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2004)

supadope a dit:
			
		

> j'oublier le demarrage avec pomme + S ne marche pas ???



Tu parles du démarrage en Single User?  C'est seulement sous OS X ça.


----------



## NightWalker (19 Décembre 2004)

supadope a dit:
			
		

> j'oublier le demarrage avec pomme + S ne marche pas ???



Non, pomme+s ne marche que sous OS X. 

Je pense que tu as perdu le système, ou alors il n'arrive pas à trouver le volume bootable (dossier avec le point d'interrogation).

Il faut essayer de démarrer depuis le CD OS9 livré avec. Regarde ensuite si le volume de ton disque dur est monté aussi ou non. Si ton disque est monté sur le bureau, c'est "assez" bon signe, ça veut dire ton disque dur n'est pas mort. Ensuite va dans "Pomme + Tableau de bord + Démarrage" et sélectionne ton volume OS 9. Peut-être qu'il a juste perdu le volume de démarrage. S'iil n'y a plus rien, tu peux réinstaller juste le système avec le cd de récupération.


----------



## supadope (20 Décembre 2004)

C'est bon sa remarche il manquer deux ou trois SOS disk et tout est bon 
MERCI pour vos consseils


----------



## supadope (20 Décembre 2004)

non il n'y avait rien du tout car le disk n'ete pas montée... 
donc si qqun a le meme probleme que moi et veut garder ce qu'il y a sur son ordi il faut perssisté sur SOS disk et C tout bon ...


----------

